# Radion xr30w



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello

Hey Jeffkroll look at me now!



This might sound strange.....but apparently it isn't something new. I stumbled upon others who have been using this radion for the planted tank.Aquascaping with a shallow aquarium | Features | Practical Fishkeeping and here Ecotech Marine Radion XR30w Pro -- Guitarfish
So the question arises why not.
Given the Radions exceptional controllability and power its seems to be feasible. 
Using this radion par calculator AquaticLog EcoTech Radion PAR Calculatoreven at using just the whites, red, green, and a bit of blue, as indicated in the first article the power is astounding. I also think that the colour is exceptional.
Aside from price what am I missing. By the way I have a big foot print to cover 60 inches long by 36 inches wide.....why did I buy such a big tank.


Thanks David


----------



## krisw (Nov 24, 2004)

David, I wrote the article in the Guitarfish link you referenced. The Radion gives a ton of features and PAR. I get some of the reddest purples/reds in the tank with the Radion than any of the other tanks I keep. 

That said, there are some notable drawbacks:

1. Spotlight: Since the Radion is a puck-based LED fixture, the areas directly under the light are very well lit, but the intensity drops off significantly as you move outward from the center. Unless all your scapes are center mounds, I'd recommend 1 fixture for every 24" of width of tank. 

2. Color: To help compensate for the above, I find myself wanting to maximize PAR output. In order to achieve this, I have to add more blue light than I really want to. This results in much less pleasing color casting. 

3. Fan / hanging: Not necessarily a drawback, but you do need to mount this light overhead, and note that it does have a fan. It's not super loud, but it does collect dust and any mechanical parts like this will wear out over time. 

4. Computer control: While the flexibility is nice, without the extra accessory, you have a physically connect a laptop via USB. For things like daylight savings changes, it's far easier to do that twice a year on my other fixtures, than to fire up the laptop, connect, reinstall the radion software, etc... 

For me, for the same money (or less), I've leaned toward BuildMyLED fixtures with a controller. It address the issues I list above, produces tons of light, and still has a decent amount of functionality with the controller. Of course, much of the above is circumstance and preference, so YMMV.

-Kris


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow pretty cool article.....neat that you wrote it. Really $1000 to cover 2 foot squared yikes! Yup I would need 4......not going to happen!


Ive had bad luck with BML not going there again.


Ok back to research.:nerd:


Thanks David


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/photon-48-w/

48" or 60" w/ a custom spectrum is about the cheapest high power full functional lighting you will ever need


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I did contact them and they suggested that I needed two fixtures for coverage. I was surprised that one wouldn't be sufficient.


David


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

islanddave1 said:


> I did contact them and they suggested that I needed two fixtures for coverage. I was surprised that one wouldn't be sufficient.
> 
> 
> David


Which did you contact? 
As far as the Radions go.. the xr-30 is really reef centric as to spectrum..lots of wasted LED's really..












Though it is a personal choice, I find nothing really appealing about that color tank..

a bunch of FW 15's are better..

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/780714-my-60p-journal.html








note the wall splash color..


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh I. Was referring to reef breeders saying that I would need two fixtures.......is there any available par data for the xr15fw? 

Thanks david


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

islanddave1 said:


> Oh I. Was referring to reef breeders saying that I would need two fixtures.......is there any available par data for the xr15fw?
> 
> Thanks david


you will need 2 w/ any light since you are 3ft wide..









Actually w/ the Refbreeders you would get about full coverage at hanging the RB 12'- 18" above the water line..
i don't think Logan really "knows" fw..


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah I think that he.was.thinking reef too.......btw are there any par values for.the xr15fw? 

Thanks dave


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

islanddave1 said:


> Yeah I think that he.was.thinking reef too.......btw are there any par values for.the xr15fw?
> 
> Thanks dave


It won't be sig. different than a reef version..


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> It won't be sig. different than a reef version..


Good to know Jeff I think the xr15 comes in at about 825? Just below the light.....so the fw version should be adequate. I put in a request with ecotech inquiring about par levels and adequate coverage for my tank. Will share the findings here. The Radions are about $100 less each than my Kessils are on my 125......The Kessils have great spread but I'm not too fussy on their colour and lack of tunability ......ah no pun intended! 😊Oh BTW I trolled and found an old posting about you and Kessils.....
Really made.me laugh 😂

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR INPUT JEFFKROL I SINCERELY APPRECITE IT

David


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

you are welcome.. just remember though it is just an opinion..


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok received contact back from Ecotech and they suggested that I use the xr30wpro!


I then informed them once again that this was a planted aquarium and not a reef. I thought the term planted aquarium in my first email would have sufficed. They said that due to the size of my tank that they would suggest that I not use the xr15fw but use two xr'30 instead. They also said that the spectrums would be suitable. Yup reef centric that is for sure.
They ignored the request for par data on the xr15fw and the suggestion as to how many units to use.


Emailed them again very nicely asking for answers to the questions I had asked.:wink2:


dave

Bump: Ok received contact back from Ecotech and they suggested that I use the xr30wpro!


I then informed them once again that this was a planted aquarium and not a reef. I thought the term planted aquarium in my first email would have sufficed. They said that due to the size of my tank that they would suggest that I not use the xr15fw but use two xr'30 instead. They also said that the spectrums would be suitable. Yup reef centric that is for sure.
They ignored the request for par data on the xr15fw and the suggestion as to how many units to use.


Emailed them again very nicely asking for answers to the questions I had asked.:wink2:


dave


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Alex **** (Customer Support) 

Dec 16, 7:33 AM 


David,

We do not have PAR ratings for XR15FW Radions. 

Alex ****
Team Leader/Retailer Service Specialist


----------



## krisw (Nov 24, 2004)

David, another user on this forum posted some PAR measurements for the XR15FW.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=863033

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank You!

Yup that is some serious spotlighting dropoff.....but as he noted it is expected with this type of fixture.

Thanks

David


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

islanddave1 said:


> Thank You!
> 
> Yup that is some serious spotlighting dropoff.....but as he noted it is expected with this type of fixture.
> 
> ...


there is the 120 degree lensing.. Putting 3-4 about 1.5ft above the water line should give you pretty good overall coverage and fair fw PAR but you didn't state (or I'm too lazy to find it) how deep the tank is.



> why did I buy such a big tank.


Yea, was wondering that myself . too much discretionary income.. 

anyways, I still think one reefbreeders Photon 48 long is adequate...Say 18" above the water line and a 24" deep tank puts you at about say 38" from source to floor..
Guesstimating about 100PAR at 30".. You should still be around 50 at the floor.. Certainly not "reef good" numbers but...................


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey jeffkrol

Tank is 27" deep so with 2-3" of substrate that should give me 24" from top to bottom........the tank Also has a thick top trim about 11/2" so I don't have to fill it to the top so let's just call the water depth 23". 
This was going to be a reef tank.......but my first love is the planted......so much more forgiving and not high strung like a reef tank seems......plus making all that dammed rodi water!
Every tank I've had had gotten bigger and bigger so I though just buy the one you dreamed about and sell the rest and that's what I did. I wish I had that much disposable income...but really this has been a very long term project.

So.....and I know that this is only your opinion.....and that u aren't responsible for the out come but based upon your observations and knowledge 4 xr15fw should fit the bill for fairly even coverage and a bottom most par of about 80 micro mols?

A local fish store has one set up so I'm going to be able to take a closer look. I'm particularly interested in what the colours will actually look like in tank in person.

Thanks david


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

You have one every 12" on center.. Should be plenty of light for anything.
you could even do some creative spacing.. stagger each front back..

At short distances LED falloff is fairly linear.. BUT eventually it starts to behave more logarithmic.
not sure I'd guarantee 80 w/ out a tad compromise on the height (lower than full coverage at the water line).

Get a cheap lux meter or use a camera phone app to at least get a lux reading at like 4ft free air would help..

got to admit big tanks reinforce my bias against puck style lights though..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Check this out at 18.40..
https://youtu.be/V7XLgLiA0PM


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> Check this out at 18.40..
> https://youtu.be/V7XLgLiA0PM


Ok why the heck do I not know how to read this chart......ah.....don't answer that question!:grin2: But how do I read this chart?
Thanks David


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

islanddave1 said:


> Ok why the heck do I not know how to read this chart......ah.....don't answer that question!:grin2: But how do I read this chart?
> Thanks David


that is tha PAR spead at 18" height (to be honest, I'm not sure that it is 18" from the light or the water line..

PAR distribution over a 30x30 square..

horizontal slice.

each color is a PAR "range" so to speak.. not sure exactly what the groups are defined at but guessing on the deep blue center group like 150-200, then 150-100 then 100-50 then <50

i will also assume it is "in water" not free air and they used their (really jealous) Li-cor PAR meter.. (none better really)


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok.......

Time to report back. I drove about an hour away to take a look at some radions that the aquarium shops here have. Although I live in a big city center its not big enough to warrant the local shop to carry higher end equipment.Hence the drive to the big city.

Here are some things that I have learned:

1. People in fish stores know absolutely nothing.....well very little. 
2. Owners of "reef boutiques" are snobs.
3. My aquarium is worth more than my car.
4.I do very much like the light produced by the XR15FW.

David


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
Lol.........................


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> You have one every 12" on center.. Should be plenty of light for anything.
> you could even do some creative spacing.. stagger each front back..
> 
> At short distances LED falloff is fairly linear.. BUT eventually it starts to behave more logarithmic.
> ...


Hey Jeff do you think I'd atleast get about 50 mols at substrate?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

islanddave1 said:


> Hey Jeff do you think I'd at least get about 50 mols at substrate?


One way or another .. probably.. 










Just use "puck" numbers, subtracting a bit for spread ect..

RADIONS PAR CHART UPDATED...includes spectrums - Reef Central Online Community


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Am I still allowed on the forum if I buy a 8 bulb HO t-5 fixture and call it done?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

islanddave1 said:


> Am I still allowed on the forum if I buy a 8 bulb HO t-5 fixture and call it done?


considering your "indecision" I pretty well assumed you were heading in that direction.. 

t5 is if anything, easy.....


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

What do you think that this xr15fw looks like running at 100% on all channels? Will it give planted tank that windex reef look or will it look white like 8000k? 

Thanks jeffkrol! ☺


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

islanddave1 said:


> What do you think that this xr15fw looks like running at 100% on all channels? Will it give planted tank that windex reef look or will it look white like 8000k?
> 
> Thanks jeffkrol! ☺


going through this thread will help...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/701049-ecotech-radion-xr15fw-freshwater-11.html
2 XR15's


----------



## krisw (Nov 24, 2004)

islanddave1 said:


> Am I still allowed on the forum if I buy a 8 bulb HO t-5 fixture and call it done?


If you're going that route, you may as well just go Finnex or similar. Cheaper in the long run, same lack of dimming, etc... But, you're probably still allowed on the forum... this time.


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

krisw said:


> If you're going that route, you may as well just go Finnex or similar. Cheaper in the long run, same lack of dimming, etc... But, you're probably still allowed on the forum... this time.


I would love to go for a finnex or similar but I have 5 feet by 3 feet to cover.....and I don't want to have 10 fixtures sitting on top of glass covers. I would like to maintain an open top.


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

islanddave1 said:


> Ive had bad luck with BML not going there again.
> 
> 
> Thanks David


mind sharing what happened?

They are often one of my 'go to' recommendations for planted tanks if you aren't building the LED's yourself.


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

alcimedes said:


> mind sharing what happened?
> 
> They are often one of my 'go to' recommendations for planted tanks if you aren't building the LED's yourself.


Took forever to get the units. Drivers blew......took along time to get it returned did not like the colour. lots of reasons


----------

